# Playlist: quelle della gioia di vivere!



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

Qui le canzoni che vi trasmettono gioia, allegria, che vi regalano un sorriso, una speranza, anche se hanno testi non allegri!


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;vN7HQrgakZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vN7HQrgakZU&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;dN3GbF9Bx6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN3GbF9Bx6E[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;IOmsaR7ggTE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOmsaR7ggTE[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;DL3L6PzOp_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL3L6PzOp_Y[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;12pSI1N00eo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12pSI1N00eo[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;bAolZWG1cGE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAolZWG1cGE[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;WV4guLilSKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WV4guLilSKc[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

Illuminine ...

[video=youtube;IDf-jw38X8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDf-jw38X8s&list=PLF32ACC747B333AF5[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;B6H1AwlQJpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6H1AwlQJpM[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;HDR1dtncoAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDR1dtncoAA[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;sogYgHlNnqo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogYgHlNnqo[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;dvgZkm1xWPE]http://youtu.be/dvgZkm1xWPE[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;1EUwywXjF7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EUwywXjF7s[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;1Uw6ZkbsAH8]http://youtu.be/1Uw6ZkbsAH8[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;y6Sxv-sUYtM]http://youtu.be/y6Sxv-sUYtM[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (20 Febbraio 2014)

@Clementine : grazie!:up::up::up:


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;s-pFAFsTFTI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-pFAFsTFTI[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;EJmHjMXg3UI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJmHjMXg3UI[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;U5TqIdff_DQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5TqIdff_DQ[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;nLaY4aksfRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLaY4aksfRo[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Yam5uK6e-bQ]http://youtu.be/Yam5uK6e-bQ[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;TiCxqhu9cio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiCxqhu9cio[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (20 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube;nLaY4aksfRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLaY4aksfRo[/video]



Ma che delizia!!:smile:


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;yQYu51hlkLk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQYu51hlkLk[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;oSVnj3YtDZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSVnj3YtDZE[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;WdRViFCvvUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdRViFCvvUo[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;-ehden6aPl0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ehden6aPl0[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;KgccdIjocDs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgccdIjocDs[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Febbraio 2014)

Che gusti di merda, fatevelo dire.

[video=youtube;9d4ui9q7eDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d4ui9q7eDM[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;7V97ahVeoas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7V97ahVeoas[/video]


----------



## marietto (20 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;XsKwqr2SKwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsKwqr2SKwo[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;m0AKJMGxwpE]http://youtu.be/m0AKJMGxwpE[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;dq7c-KDJxHQ]http://youtu.be/dq7c-KDJxHQ[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;lQFEo5pj-V8]http://youtu.be/lQFEo5pj-V8[/video]

:inlove:


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Te5KoX3hQz4]http://youtu.be/Te5KoX3hQz4[/video]

arty:arty:


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

Questa è stre-pi-to-sa!!!


[video=youtube_share;5R_6aC6m9Xg]http://youtu.be/5R_6aC6m9Xg[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Portiamo un po' di vera gioia in questo thread.

[video=youtube;fU_TwAIrJtE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU_TwAIrJtE[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

Portiamoci pure un po' della mia (lontana ) infanzia, in questo thread 


[video=youtube_share;-Wwj3Vs_k9g]http://youtu.be/-Wwj3Vs_k9g[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Febbraio 2014)

Pure della mia:

[video=youtube;1GsQp-qtYCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GsQp-qtYCo[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;ofkzvM7Skxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkzvM7Skxg[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube;ofkzvM7Skxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofkzvM7Skxg[/video]


:up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;PWgvGjAhvIw]http://youtu.be/PWgvGjAhvIw[/video]

Irresistibile


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;dsRuurcTTSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsRuurcTTSk[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

Una piccola chicca 

[video=youtube_share;Lf_si6o3yWk]http://youtu.be/Lf_si6o3yWk[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

Per me, la più canticchiata in assoluto!

[video=youtube_share;LEsgLzgH_po]http://youtu.be/LEsgLzgH_po[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

@Leda: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (riferita ai Propellerheads)

...............................

[video=youtube;LEZtII8rt_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEZtII8rt_Y[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> @Leda: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...............................



Che c'è?


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Che c'è?


ho completato sopra, sei troppo veloce a postare :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> ho completato sopra, sei troppo veloce a postare :mrgreen:


Ooops!
:mosking:


Il video è uno spasso, vero?? :carneval::carneval:


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ooops!
> :mosking:
> 
> 
> Il video è uno spasso, vero?? :carneval::carneval:


Molto simpatico!

Continuo sul filone comedy

[video=youtube;iVFRgoQe86U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVFRgoQe86U[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Continuo sul filone comedy



Mi hai fatto venire in mente questa...

[video=youtube_share;KnPL5OXSBNE]http://youtu.be/KnPL5OXSBNE[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;PGNiXGX2nLU]http://youtu.be/PGNiXGX2nLU[/video]


(mizzega, se son tamarra!!)


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

Versione à la Beach Boys del pezzo da "La Sirenetta"


[video=youtube;UCIh6EIUfPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCIh6EIUfPU[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

O sarà più tamarra questa?

[video=youtube;iPUmE-tne5U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPUmE-tne5U[/video]


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

O anche questa...

[video=youtube;3E-Zrg9CB_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E-Zrg9CB_Q[/video]


----------



## Leda (25 Febbraio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> O sarà più tamarra questa?





marietto ha detto:


> O anche questa...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oddio, e la seconda da dove sbuca fuori?? :rotfl:


Basta, io mi fermo qui, chè già mi sento in colpa per aver fatto straripare di gioia di vivere (la mia) 'sto thread :singleeye:
'notte, Marietto!


----------



## marietto (25 Febbraio 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Oddio, e la seconda da dove sbuca fuori?? :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Nell'82 la seconda fu un successone!:rotfl:
Comunque entrambe le canzoni spuntano qua e la in dozzine di colonne sonore di commedie americane...

Buonanotte anche a te, mi arrendo anch'io e vado a nanna


----------



## marietto (26 Febbraio 2014)

Supergruppo del 1988 comprendente: George Harrison, Bob Dylan, Tom Petty, Roy Orbison e Jeff Lynne


[video=youtube;L8s9dmuAKvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU[/video]


----------



## marietto (26 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;52cQeFBU2Kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52cQeFBU2Kw[/video]


----------



## Sole (26 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;iCQ0vDAbF7s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCQ0vDAbF7s[/video]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;f_P71QAEZKs]http://youtu.be/f_P71QAEZKs[/video]


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

[video=youtube;Qh83z5vIP0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh83z5vIP0w[/video]


----------



## lolapal (27 Febbraio 2014)

*questa è la nostra canzone*

Da ragazzi, Marito mi disse che quando sentiva questa canzone gli tornavo sempre in mente... :inlove:

[video=youtube;n3nPiBai66M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3nPiBai66M[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (27 Febbraio 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Da ragazzi, Marito mi disse che quando sentiva questa canzone gli tornavo sempre in mente... :inlove:
> 
> [video=youtube;n3nPiBai66M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3nPiBai66M[/video]


:up::up:

[video=youtube;mGgMZpGYiy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGgMZpGYiy8&feature=kp[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-oqAU5VxFWs]http://youtu.be/-oqAU5VxFWs[/video]



1994
Eric


----------



## Tubarao (3 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Da ragazzi, Marito mi disse che quando sentiva questa canzone gli tornavo sempre in mente... :inlove:
> 
> [video=youtube;n3nPiBai66M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3nPiBai66M[/video]


Marito dagli ottimi gusti musicali. :up:

Anche se a me, quando dici Cure, io penso prima a questa e poi tutte le altre.

[video=youtube;mcUza_wWCfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcUza_wWCfA[/video]


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Marito dagli ottimi gusti musicali. :up:
> 
> Anche se a me, quando dici Cure, io penso prima a questa e poi tutte le altre.
> 
> [video=youtube;mcUza_wWCfA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcUza_wWCfA[/video]



E io a questa:

[video=youtube;BjvfIJstWeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjvfIJstWeg[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Marzo 2014)

L'unica dei Cure con un minimo di appeal.

[video=youtube;xik-y0xlpZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xik-y0xlpZ0[/video]


----------



## lolapal (3 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'unica dei Cure con un minimo di appeal.
> 
> [video=youtube;xik-y0xlpZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xik-y0xlpZ0[/video]


La facevamo come cover...


----------



## Fantastica (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'unica dei Cure con un minimo di appeal.


In effetti per apprezzare i Cure ci vuole un grado appena superiore allo zero Celsius.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In effetti per apprezzare i Cure ci vuole un grado appena superiore allo zero Celsius.


Più che altro ci vogliono le orecchie foderate di prosciutto.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Come non gioire con questa canzoncina.

[video=youtube;vOT7ToKToGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOT7ToKToGo[/video]


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come non gioire con questa canzoncina.
> 
> [video=youtube;vOT7ToKToGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOT7ToKToGo[/video]




Ozzy!!! Tu hai visto quelle puntate che aveva fatto in casa sua tipo grande fratello?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ozzy!!! Tu hai visto quelle puntate che aveva fatto in casa sua tipo grande fratello?


Dio mio :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ozzy!!! Tu hai visto quelle puntate che aveva fatto in casa sua tipo grande fratello?


Macchè no, per carità.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dio mio :singleeye:


Eh, quello purtroppo è morto. Ricordiamolo così:

[video=youtube;JOF0i4I8EcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOF0i4I8EcA[/video]


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè no, per carità.


Ahahahahaha! Ne ho vista una ... caspita, non dico altro ...


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, quello purtroppo è morto. Ricordiamolo così:
> 
> [video=youtube;JOF0i4I8EcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOF0i4I8EcA[/video]


Ma almeno l'hai notata la firma ?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Marzo 2014)

Sì. Ti dedico questa:

[video=youtube;-OHJP1BSVgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OHJP1BSVgM[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. Ti dedico questa:
> 
> [video=youtube;-OHJP1BSVgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OHJP1BSVgM[/video]


Merci beaucoup :ballo:


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ozzy!!! Tu hai visto quelle puntate che aveva fatto in casa sua tipo grande fratello?


Io sì, sono uno spasso... :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io sì, sono uno spasso... :rotfl:



Ciao Lola,


delle risate! Tra lui e la moglie e non parliamo dei due figli ... e il cagnolino ... :rotfl:

Miii, ma stava ben rovinato Ozzy ... 

sienne


----------



## lolapal (4 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lola,
> 
> 
> delle risate! Tra lui e la moglie e non parliamo dei due figli ... e il cagnolino ... :rotfl:
> ...


Ciao Sienne!
Veramente stanno tutti rovinati...
:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (4 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne!
> Veramente stanno tutti rovinati...
> :rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao 

verissimo ... :rotfl::rotfl:

sienne


----------



## Tubarao (5 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;Q-Jylprbkk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-Jylprbkk0[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (5 Marzo 2014)

E questa me la dedico tutte le mattine d'inverno in cui, quando esco da casa, trovo un sole come quello di oggi.

[video=youtube;HRYE4FlBsfY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRYE4FlBsfY[/video]


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro ci vogliono le orecchie foderate di prosciutto.


E per ascoltare i Megadeath non ci vogliono neanche le orecchie...

:bleble:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E per ascoltare i Megade*a*th non ci vogliono neanche le orecchie...
> 
> :bleble:


Ah.


----------



## lolapal (5 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E per ascoltare i Megade*a*th non ci vogliono neanche le orecchie...
> 
> :bleble:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah.


Lapsus in fabula?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;jGjdZX-pK7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGjdZX-pK7s[/video]



Finalmente è arrivato il sole anche qui! 


Finestrini abbassati e volume a palla e si canta da vera tamarra!!!


Evviva la primavera che mi permette di esprimere al meglio tutta la mia tamarraggine!!!


----------



## Fantastica (6 Marzo 2014)

Anche io tamarrissima e felice, con questa, Clem!

[video]http://www.artistdirect.com/video/u2-beautiful-day/7975[/video]


----------



## JON (6 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;DL7-CKirWZE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7-CKirWZE[/video]


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;pJIVILUDXUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJIVILUDXUA[/video]


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;nNf-1DJCrPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNf-1DJCrPc[/video]


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2014)

Nel 1983 fu prodotto un filmetto (niente di trascendentale, ma forse un paio di gradini sopra la media delle teen comedies americane) intitolato "Eddie & The Cruisers", sulla storia, inventata, di una bar band americana nei primi anni sessanta, appena prima dell'esplosione della Beatlemania.
Il film, con la relativa colonna sonora, fu un flop clamoroso al botteghino, ma, inspiegabilmente, ebbe un successo strepitoso l'anno successivo, con il passaggio sulle tv via cavo, trascinando il singolo principale della colonna sonora nella top ten dei singoli (e determinando la produzione di un sequel, che, tuttavia, non mi è mai capitato di vedere)
con grande soddisfazione del gruppo che aveva effettivamente firmato la colonna sonora "John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band" (una specie di "clone" più "leggero" di Springsteen e la E Street, anche vocalmente parlando... E in effetti, si, non era molto credibile che una band degli anni 60 suonasse come Springsteen anni 80...)
Comunque, il video del pezzo "On The Dark Side" nella versione del film "Eddie & The Cruisers":

[video=youtube;H3IbNTLy9WM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3IbNTLy9WM[/video]

e nella versione con i veri interpreti "John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band":

[video=youtube;O-FBsZaBpOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-FBsZaBpOw[/video]


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;GTmjmg6R5pA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTmjmg6R5pA[/video]


----------



## marietto (7 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;T8NhJNpQlsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8NhJNpQlsY[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube_share;xdg-Fnx5mU8]http://youtu.be/xdg-Fnx5mU8[/video]


Salirò 
Salirò 
Tra le rose di questo giardino 
Salirò salirò 
Fino a quando sarò 
Solamente un punto lontano. 
Pompapompapompapompa. 
Preferirei 
Stare seduto sopra il ciglio di un vulcano 
Mi brucerei 
Ma salutandoti dall'alto con la mano. 
E invece sto sdraiato 
Senza fiato 
Scotto come il tagliolino al pesto che ho mangiato 
E resto qui disteso 
Sul selciato ancora un po' 
*Ma prima o poi ripartirò. *
Accetterei 
Di addormentarmi su un ghiacciaio tibetano 
Congelerei 
Ma col sorriso che si allarga piano piano 
(come De Niro, ma più indiano) 
e invece sto sdraiato 
senza fiato sfatto come il letto su cui prima m'hai lasciato 
e resto qui distrutto 
disperato ancora un po' 
ma prima o poi ripartirò. 
E salirò salirò 
Salirò salirò 
Fra le rose di questo giardino 
Salirò salirò 
Fino a quando sarò 
Solamente un ricordo 
Lontano. 
E salirò salirò 
Salirò salirò 
Fino a quando sarò 
Solamente un puntino 
lontano 
preferirei ricominciare 
piano piano dalla base 
e tra le rose lentamente risalire 
e prenderei tra le mie mani 
le tue mani e ti direi: 
"amore in fondo non c'è niente da rifare". 
*E invece *
*Più giù di così *
*Non si poteva andare *
*Più in basso di così *
*C'è solo da scavare *
*Per riprendermi *
*per riprenderti *
*ci vuole un argano a motore *
Salirò salirò 
Salirò salirò 
fra le rose di questo giardino 
Salirò salirò 
Fino a quando sarò 
Solamente un ricordo lontano. 
Salirò 
Salirò-o 
Non so ancora bene quando 
Ma provando e riprovando 
Salirò salirò 
Fino a quando sarò 
Solamente un punto 
Lontano 
Lontano 
Lontano 
Lontano


----------



## Eratò (3 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;HoIfB4J3sqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoIfB4J3sqU&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]


----------

